# mi propio diccionario



## sao1

Hola a todos no se si me estoy equivocando de sitio si es asi por favor moverme al sitio adecuado.

   Mi pregunta es que me gustaria haceme mi propio dicionario en ingles pero me gustaria añadirle los simbolos de pronunciacion, he visto por los foros que hay algun programa pero me parece bastante complicado, estoy seguro que tiene que haber algo que facilite la forma de hacerlo, por ahora lo voy haciendo con copiar y pegar. Si alguien sabe algun otro metodo o forma de hacerlo os lo agradecería. Un saludo


----------



## maurco

No te puedo ayudar pero...

Suerte y animo Sao1


----------



## fenixpollo

Hola, sao1, y bienvenido al foro.

Tu pregunta fue trasladado al foro de Comments & Suggestions desde el foro de Vocabulario Inglés-Español. Ese foro solamente existe para traducir frases y palabras.

Cuando dices "hacer mi propio diccionario", ¿te refieres a crear una lista de entradas favoritas en el diccionario de wordreference.com, como se sugiere en este hilo?: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1776264

¿O te refieres a copiar y pegar las entradas de este diccionario a un documento tuyo? No creo que sea recomendable esa práctica, ya que el contenido de este diccionario es propiedad de las compañías que lo diseñaron.


----------



## sao1

Muy buenas no quiero plagiar a nadie simplemente estoy estudiando en la escuela de idiomas y lo que intento hacer es un diccionario con el vocabulario que damos en las clases es decir un sitio donde poder tener mis palabras menos usadas con la fonetica, pero que de un vistazo pueda ver o pueda repasar todo el vocabulario que necesito para estudiar, no obstante mirare lo que me habeis comentado por que igual con eso me vale, ya os contare. Muchas gracias.


----------



## ewie

Hola Sao.  Prueba esto


----------



## sao1

Muchas gracias Ewie ya he visto el primer link y creo que me va a gustar, lo veo muy curioso y en parte es lo que buscaba por que a la vez que pones el significado de la palabra tambiente tienes que fijar en su composicion fonetica que es una cosa a la que no estamos acostumbrados, muchas gracias he ire probando haber como se me dá.
Un saludo.


----------



## ElFrikiChino

Hola,
yo me bajé el teclado fonético desde esta web, lo instalé y lo uso, aunque todavía no me he aprendido cada uno de los símbolos. Para usar el teclado fonético, tienes que saber los símbolos IPA (pero es verdad que todos los que se refieren a una misma letra, se escriben usando la tecla de dicha letra, pulsando ALT, ALT Gr, CTRL ecc). Desde la misma web además, puedes bajarte un archivo .pdf con todas las teclas de los simbolos fonéticos.


----------



## sao1

Muy buenas ya tenia vista esta pagina pero me gusta mas la de ewie, por la simple razon de que estan ordenadas por vocales diptongos y consonantes por lo cual es mas facil de utilizar y tan solo con un click, la pena de este programa es el tiempo que tienes que invertir para hacer la palabra y despues corta y pega es un poco engorroso, pero me ha gustado, me imagino que con la practica ira todo mas rapido.

Un saludo y muchas gracias.


----------

